# plowin with the ol school dodges over the last few days



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

plowin at one of my apartment complexes with the ol dodges. both 91's. the ford broke right before the storm, so it was out of the mix.


----------



## RangerDogg (Jan 13, 2009)

Hey atleast you have a back up.My dad had a old 92 short bed 4" lift plowed awesome.NICE PIC


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

yeah, i'm thankful i have a back up truck .... or two. got the ford fixed and used it all day today.


----------

